# Windows 7 Ultimate Key bei Ebay



## eVoX (24. Oktober 2009)

Bei ebay werden Keys von Win 7 angeboten, nach dem Kauf bekommt man dann ein Downloadlink um das OS zu ziehen.
Jetzt frag ich mich ob das überhaupt möglich ist, habe gegoogelt und auf der HP von MS geguckt, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.
Habe dann den Verkäufer angeschrieben und ihn gefragt wie und wo man es ziehen kann, er hat geschrieben,  der Download beinhaltet eine original ISO-Datei direkt von MS.

Stimmt das und geht das wirklich?


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Oktober 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Bei ebay werden Keys von Win 7 angeboten, nach dem Kauf bekommt man dann ein Downloadlink um das OS zu ziehen.
> Jetzt frag ich mich ob das überhaupt möglich ist, habe gegoogelt und auf der HP von MS geguckt, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.
> Habe dann den Verkäufer angeschrieben und ihn gefragt wie und wo man es ziehen kann, er hat geschrieben,  der Download beinhaltet eine original ISO-Datei direkt von MS.
> 
> Stimmt das und geht das wirklich?




Mir ist so etwas nicht bekannt. 

Unmöglich ist es nicht aber ich glaube eher nicht das die Sache koscher ist.


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube wenn der irgendwie lizensierter Partner von MS is hat der solche möglichkeiten.


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. Oktober 2009)

ich würde das lieber lassen. Kauf dir ein originales Windows 7.


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Oktober 2009)

Wie teuer is das denn bei ebay???


----------



## eVoX (24. Oktober 2009)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Wie teuer is das denn bei ebay???



Das kostet ~120, der Key soll mit der 32Bit und der 64Bit funktionieren, mit diesen Key ist auch ein Upgrade von einer vorhandenen Windows 7 Edition auf Ultimate möglich.

Kaufen werde ich es mir nicht, wollte nur wissen ob das geht.

Kann man als Privatperson irgendwie an ein legales Win 7 Ultimate kommen, wenn man ein originalen Key besitzt?


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Oktober 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Das kostet ~120, der Key soll mit der 32Bit und der 64Bit funktionieren, mit diesen Key ist auch ein Upgrade von einer vorhandenen Windows 7 Edition auf Ultimate möglich.
> 
> Kaufen werde ich es mir nicht, wollte nur wissen ob das geht.
> 
> Kann man als Privatperson irgendwie an ein legales Win 7 Ultimate kommen, wenn man ein originalen Key besitzt?




Ja kannst du einfach MS anrufen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja das geht.... Sag einfach das du deine CD verloren hast.


----------



## eVoX (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut, thx für die Anworten.

Ich denke mal, dass die dafür eine Gebühr verlangen werden oder geschieht das kostenlos?


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Oktober 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Ja das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut, thx für die Anworten.
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass die dafür eine Gebühr verlangen werden oder geschieht das kostenlos?




Ich glaube es sind 15 €.


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Oktober 2009)

Also bei Win XP haben die die das früher mal umsonst für mich gemacht... Ich musste nichmal Versand bezahlen.


----------

